# Best electric guitar "doctor" (tech) in Edmonton?



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Looking for a guitar tech who is good at diagnosing fine problems with an electric guitar in Edmonton. Someone who doesn't take the attitude of the engineers of the old British Automotive Industry which was "Hmm, good enough." 

Problems such as why does it take too long to tune my guitar right? Is there something slightly off about the tuners? Is the problem with the bridge? Does it need to be reversed to be intonated right? Do the saddles or the bridge need to be replaced? Someone who can give an honest assessment to make it just right. I have no problem with the electronics at this time.

I may be a bit of a hack in playing and very slow at learning something new, but my ears work very well and I know what feels right to me. Thanks.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Get in touch with Swervin55


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, Marvin (Swervin55) will set you right.


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

what about Doc over at Stang Guitars ?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

limelight65 said:


> what about Doc over at Stang Guitars ?


I was in there Saturday and he was showing me his extremely complex but well thought out neck jig. I spent about an hour with him tracking down a problem that didn't involve neck work, but I got a lot of confidence in him from the time we spent together.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've heard good things about Doc, no personal experience but some pleasant Kij deals turned to coffee and gear stories brought up how he's a pretty good guitar tech.


----------



## buyusfear (Nov 18, 2009)

As a friend of both Doc and swervin55, I'd vouch for either guy. 
I'd offer my services if neither were around; however, I don't do tech work much any more, as I focus my time now on building guitars.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Both of they guys are a hop skip and a jump from where I live. Once the old pension deposits come in at the end of the month. I'll contact one.


----------

